
Australia’s Digital Transformation Stumbles Badly - ax00x
https://spectrum.ieee.org/riskfactor/computing/it/australias-digital-transformation-stumbles-badly
======
foobarbazetc
No surprises here. The LNP have done absolutely nothing of substance in like
6-7 years. Basically a zombie government only interested in corporate welfare
and giving a pass to xenophobia.

The biggest issue is that they keep paying really shitty consultancies (IBM,
Fujitsu, etc) massive amounts of money for really poor quality work.

They need to learn some lessons from the USDS, the UK Gov, and other European
equivalents and start hiring good developers internally to work on these
projects. Most of them could be done at 10% of the cost without lining the
pockets of the friends of the LNP.

There are a tonne of amazing Australian developers who end up in SF/Seattle.
Start hiring them. Maybe create a CTO role for someone who knows what code is.
Stop wasting tax payer money.

